# Temporary Closing



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

For all those that come to the lake and make your mandatory stops in Livingston at Lowe's and Wal Mart:


Polk County Enterprise 
Livingston Walmart to close indefinitely 
Officials with the Walmart corporation have announced that the Livingston Walmart store will close for an indefinite period starting at 7 p.m. Monday, April 13. Corporate officials affirm that the store will be reopened as soon as possible, but no date has been set. 
The following is the text of the initial statement issued by Anne Hatfield, director of communications for the Walmart Public Affairs office. 
â€œAs part of an effort to ensure all of our stores are fully serving the needs of our customers we regularly assess the conditions of our stores. Due to ongoing plumbing issues that will require extensive repairs we are temporarily closing the Livingston store. We will immediately begin the process to address these issues and intend to reopen the store as soon as all of the plumbing issues are resolved. Deciding to close a store is not a decision we make lightly, but after careful consideration, we felt it was necessary to make these repairs so we can better serve our customers and the community in the long run.â€ See the Thursday, April 16, edition of the Polk County Enterprise for additional details.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

khou just had a teaser story about it saying its not the only one to close for the same issue wonder if these are the meth lab restroom ones?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very sad for the community, a lot of jobs will be lost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ducktracker said:


> Very sad for the community, a lot of jobs will be lost.


Good point, it will be hard on the community. Just a guess on my part, but think Walmart will spend serious money to keep the closing as short as possible.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

my wife was there yesterday afternoon when all the buzz had started. Apparently they didn't tell the employees until that very morning. Several of the employees were very upset and understandably so!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

talked to a co worker last night about it and he said sounds like they are union busting ...he has worked in places where unions were trying to get in and they all of a sudden had the doors closed for 6 month's then reopened ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sounded sketchy, blamed it on pluming problem and not just that store a few stores got the exact same notice.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I agree that it sounds strange.

http://www.cbs19.tv/story/28797186/400-employees-concerned-about-walmart-closure

With Walmart's money needing 6 months to repair plumbing? Doesn't add up.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Where are the people who are living in their Suburbans and campers on the wallyworld parking lots going to do their bathing and cleaning up ??
(assuming that they do such) After six months they ought to be pretty 'ripe'..


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

over 400 lost jobs-catastrophe// And for us--- where the hell do we go to buy our stuff? This is ****.

Feel so sorry for those who lost their jobs.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My wife worked there for 13 years only leaving for another managers job in Oklahoma last April.
For the last five years the store has had some major sewer problems. Very serious.
The word among senior managers is the state has been on their tail for quite some time. Sounds like the health authorities finally acted.
Walmart gets blamed for a lot but I am sure this was not a scheduled shut down. The assistant manager told the wife they had just unloaded two trucks of perishables yesterday morning. That would not have happened if Walmart was scheduling a closing the same day.
The Livingston store has been the number one earning store in the twelve store district every month for years. I am sure they will be busting their hump to get reopened. 
I hope all of our friends can survive the lost income and get reemployed soon.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

What's really the kicker is that when they first came into Livingston, I had a lake house on Kickapoo creek and Livingston was a nice little town with several cafes and four grocery stores. Walmart put them all out of business and for a few years it was like a ghost town.What a shame.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Same thing Woodville


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Curious*

That thus would happen to a half dozen stores, all at the same instance in several states.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

The site the Livingston Wal Mart is on was once a paradise. Most beautiful tract of timber you ever saw. Huge pines and Hardwoods. There one day and gone the next. They left a few trees but they eventually died. That's progress! Yea I know .. Jobs are more important. I agree.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Jade Helm Tunneling?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Fishin Tails said:


> Jade Helm Tunneling?


Ya beat me to it. JADE HELM. :?


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

just a little note ,,,the government is going in to all 10 walmarts and doing a "operation" of some sorts ,,,,its all over the enternet and some other sites as well ,,even saw a post on tv news station when at my buddies house in giddings ,,, the Bastrop store already has some stuff going on ,,,, says its for training purpose or something ,,,,


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I hate wal mart and try to avoid their stores when possible


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

jetcycles said:


> I hate wal mart and try to avoid their stores when possible


 X2 if I can get it anywhere else... and I always can...I buy elsewhere!!!!!!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin (May 13, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> My wife worked there for 13 years only leaving for another managers job in Oklahoma last April.
> For the last five years the store has had some major sewer problems. Very serious.
> The word among senior managers is the state has been on their tail for quite some time. Sounds like the health authorities finally acted.
> Walmart gets blamed for a lot but I am sure this was not a scheduled shut down. The assistant manager told the wife they had just unloaded two trucks of perishables yesterday morning. That would not have happened if Walmart was scheduling a closing the same day.
> ...


Has there been any unusual activity at the Livingston store since it closed? Just curious...


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=3C9F04E4D01E63F0445A3C9F04E4D01E63F0445A


----------

